# System Power 7 500W



## phoenix-2305 (3. März 2013)

Hallo, 

Eine Frage, kann es sein, dass dieses Netzteil ein Spulenfiepen an der Grafikkarte verursacht?
Liefert es nicht stabile Spannungen, oder ist hier definitiv die Karte schuld?


----------



## DrWaikiki (3. März 2013)

Welche Grafikkarte ist es denn?

Und ein Netzteil kann auch an sich fiepen.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (3. März 2013)

Sapphire 7850
Es kommt von der Grafikkarte, es ist im 3D Modus vorhanden( ein leises zirpen) und wird ab 200fps zu einem fiepen


----------



## DrWaikiki (3. März 2013)

Dann benutz mal VSync und/oder takte die Karte runter.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (3. März 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Dann benutz mal VSync und/oder takte die Karte runter.


 
Dann wird es leiser, weg ist es aber nicht
Also bei beiden Sachen(runtertakten u. Vsync)


----------



## DrWaikiki (3. März 2013)

Ist es dann immer noch nervig?

Und kannst du die Karte noch zurückschicken?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (3. März 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ist es dann immer noch nervig?
> 
> Und kannst du die Karte noch zurückschicken?


 
Nur bei hinhören wahrnehmbar und ja
Liegt das dann jetzt an der Karte oder am Netzteil


----------



## timbo01 (3. März 2013)

Liegt an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (3. März 2013)

timbo01 schrieb:


> Liegt an der Grafikkarte.


 
Danke 

Aber wieso bist du dir da so sicher?


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. März 2013)

Hallo phoenix-2305,

verfügt dein MoBo evtl. über eine Onboard-GPU und hast du evtl. die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte ganz aus dem System zu entfernen und dessen Verhalten dann zu testen?

Da sich das Verhalten beim runter takten und VSync verändert (verbessert) könnte man in der Tat davon ausgehen, dass es sich wahrscheinlich um die Grafikkarte handelt.

Gruß

Marco


----------

